# Vets in Ieper (Ypres)



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick one. We are coming back from the Christmas markets at the beginning of December. We want to stop off at Ypres in Belgium. Does anyone know of a Vet in Ypres that opens on a Friday, late afternoon.

Cheers ....... Ned


----------

